# Computer to TV resolution problem.



## Osea23 (Jan 1, 2011)

So I connected my computer to my tv using a hdmi cable. The problem is that it looks like the sides of my tv are cut out or something. My video card is a Geforce 210 and my tv is a Vizio L37 HDTV. Help! I hope a picture helps.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi Osea23,

Maybe theirs a setting in the nvidia control settings you could change.


----------



## Osea23 (Jan 1, 2011)

Well, I toggled on every resolution available on the Nvidia control panel.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

maybe a setting in the tv, have you check that.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

I would say it is a tv setting issue. I found your tv manual and it says nothing about using hdmi for hooking the tv to your computer. I do know that some hd tvs you cannot use hdmi cables to hook up a computer. 

according to your manual, it says to use a vga cable and an audio cable. I would suggest giving that a try.




> 1. Turn off the power to the HDTV and Computer.
> 2. Connect the VGA cable from your computer to the RGB PC jack on the back of your HDTV.
> 3. Connect the 1/8-inch audio cable from your computer to the RGB PC Audio jack on the back
> of your HDTV. This step is optional and only needed if you want to transmit audio from the
> ...


----------



## Osea23 (Jan 1, 2011)

I used an VGA cable and that seemed to work. But my TV limits the resolution.


----------



## Osea23 (Jan 1, 2011)

How do I do the VESA resolution and timing?


----------

